# Midis maltese



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi how are you ?
I want to know if somebdoy else have a puppy from Midis maltese 
please can you post picture of your maltese 
what do you of her maltese look 
I want to buy a male from her 
Thank you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have two girls from Midis maltese that I bought for show

This is Caira
(Ch. Midis Queen of the Nile)
(Sire:Ch. Sinphony of Venice Andy x Dam: Midis Fancy L'il Egypt)










And Caddy
(Midis Ritzys Cadillac Style)
(Sire: Ch. Bluehill's Valor's Pride x Ch. Sandstone Puttin On the Ritz)










The maltese in my signiture is the daughter of Caira.

Not sure what your other question is?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have two girls from Midis maltese that I bought for show


wow!! I LOVE Caira!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

amby said:


> wow!! I LOVE Caira!! :wub:


unfortunately, she doesn't look like this anymore  Poor thing has had to wear a cone for almost a year due to severe allergies.


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

they are gorgeous


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

looking at your females I think I'm could not go wrong buying a male from her


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have 2 dogs from MiDi's Maltese as well.

Dimondz Pearl of the Mediterranean (aka Terra)
(Sire:CH Sinphony of Venice Myheartiscallingme, Dam: CH Sandstones Putin on the Ritz)








and

Midis Triniti Prince of Egypt (aka Triniti)
(Sire: CH Midis Lord of the Nile, Dam: Midis Dancin the Dream at Triniti)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

JANET13 said:


> looking at your females I think I'm could not go wrong buying a male from her


I am very lucky to have two very pretty girls from Midis, who have produced very nice puppies for me. Temperaments on both are wonderful, although Caddy is a little shy. She is hilarious though, makes me laugh daily. Caira has always had personality in abundance and I look forward to getting her allergies under control so I can have my silly girl back.

Here is a video of Caira's second show (maltese nationals in NJ) and my second time in the ring. The only dog barking is Caira


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> unfortunately, she doesn't look like this anymore  Poor thing has had to wear a cone for almost a year due to severe allergies.


*How is the little one doing with her allergies?? Is she getting any better??*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

bailey02 said:


> *How is the little one doing with her allergies?? Is she getting any better??*


No unfortunately. Still in a cone and has getting allergy shots for 6 weeks now.  I eagerly await her silly return, I miss her antics!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

My Cosette is from Dian...she is an AMAZING maltese...

She was super easy to potty train....she is super incredibly over the moon sweet...she has no problem with any types of foods and her stool has ALWAYS been clean, dry and perfect (tee hee hee, this poop quality is important to us)...

Cosette has slept in our beds from very young age (approx 5 months) with never soiling or pottying at night...a few times when she has had to go potty at night, she has woken me and stood at the edge of the bed facing our bathroom to tell us that she needs to go potty...

Cosette has not the slightest tearing problem...her face is white white...i can go on and on about how happy we are with our sweet Cosy Cosette from Midi's, but here are pics...

the first is one we took just yesterday...no bath and her top knot is a mess, but we were fiddling with a new camers...the other two photo's are at younger...i have other pics of her in my profile...

Cosette just turned 1 in October...I LOVE HER!!!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I am very lucky to have two very pretty girls from Midis, who have produced very nice puppies for me. Temperaments on both are wonderful, although Caddy is a little shy. She is hilarious though, makes me laugh daily. Caira has always had personality in abundance and I look forward to getting her allergies under control so I can have my silly girl back.
> 
> Here is a video of Caira's second show (maltese nationals in NJ) and my second time in the ring. The only dog barking is Caira
> YouTube - Specialty 2007 Stacy & Caira win 6-9 mon


That was great! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

lepetitecosette said:


> My Cosette is from Dian...she is an AMAZING maltese...
> 
> She was super easy to potty train....she is super incredibly over the moon sweet...she has no problem with any types of foods and her stool has ALWAYS been clean, dry and perfect (tee hee hee, this poop quality is important to us)...
> 
> ...


Your fluffs are amazing!


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

*hi*

she is really cute


----------



## DebbyZ (Aug 5, 2010)

Dian is wonderful! I can't say enough about her. My Maggie is hers. You can see her picture here :
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/109444-allow-me-introduce-maggie.html

but what I think is even more important - I was very specific as to - what kind of personality I want (and don't want) in a dog, and she choose me the perfect dog FOR ME! Maggie is exactly as Dian has described her to me. Looks are great, but if you and your dog "don't mesh", you are not going to be happy with her no matter how great looking she is. 
Of cause I also think Maggie is the most beautiful Maltese in the world


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've know Dian for years and love her fluffs. Her temperment, look and health are all amazing, imho. And if she doesn't have the perfect fluff for you, she will tell you so and try to help you find the right one. 

I think you would be happy with a male from Dian.


----------

